
When During Fetal Development Does Abortion Become Morally Wrong? - asamant
https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/12/19/acc-when-during-fetal-development-does-abortion-become-morally-wrong/
======
nabla9
At normative and legal level it's when cesarean section or force labor are
equal risk or inconvenience to the mother as abortion. If the baby can born
alive with no added risk to mother, then it should live.

People have should have full full control over their bodies.

